# Travel Talk > Travel News >  The Spiritual Homeland of Muslims

## sitarragul

To be born in a Muslim family is indeed not less than a blessing. We grow following all sacred practices which are obligatory for a Muslim like offering five times Salah, a prestigious gift given by Allah (SWT) to Holy Prophet Muhammad (SAW) at the significant night of Mairaj. Every Muslim aspires to go to Makkah (which is the spiritual homeland of Muslims) at least once in a lifetime. 
Allah (SWT) has awarded Muslims with a precious holy ritual of Hajj. Those who are capable of performing it more than once, should visit Makkah every year or after some years cause the soothing contention in fulfillment of this sacred obligation cannot be defined in words.

Hajj can be performed once in a year in accordance with the Islamic lunar calendar, whereas Affordable Umrah Packages can be undertaken at any time. Having a pilgrimage to Makkah - Saudi Arabia, is of course desire of every Muslim no matter where ever they are. Every year, millions of Muslims from around the globe book flights before time and gather up in Makkah to rejoice the spiritualism of Islam.  
According to Islamic history, the pious Kaaba was the shrine where angels bestowed in front of Allah before mankind. Adam (AS) also acknowledged Allah (SWT) at the same place. Later, with the rise of illiterate Arab generations, it became hub of different statues which were worshipped by people in age of illiteracy over years. 
With the rise of Islam, Allah (SWT) restored the sacred place for Muslims by making it the central point of worship for all Muslims. The Prophet Muhammed (SAW) substituted the black stone with his sacred hands in the cube known as Kaaba at time when Arab rule was about to diminish.  

Muslims from all over the world offer prayers in the direction of Kaaba. This holy ritual does not mean that they worship that black cube, instead it aligns all people of world to be Omnidirectional which depicts the presence of One God, The Almighty Allah. 

It doesnt make any difference in whatever part of world Muslims are residing, they all are directed towards the same point and the same center in order to admire the Glory of the Creator. They all turn to the same location i.e. Kaaba to perform either Hajj or Umrah.
It is known as the spiritual homeland for Muslims in light of various Islamic aspects. The first important highlight is last sermon of Prophet Muhammed (SAW) at Arafat near Jabal Al-Rahmah, where Prophet (SAW) stated that no one has privilege on another except Takwa. 

The other important incident of Islamic history is when Ibrahem (AS) left his wife Hajra (RA) and son Ismael (AS) alone in desert on command of Allah (SWT). After so many hours, Hajra (RA) climbed hills in search of water leaving Ismael (AS) on ground. But she couldnt find water anywhere. She climbed up the hills of Safa and Marwa to look for water and before reaching back to Ismael (AS) she ran seven times back and forth between the two hills. 


The act was so adored by Allah Almighty that when she came back to the place there was a spring of water called as ZamZam, which was basically a reward of her patience from Allah (SWT). 
As stated in Quran, Behold! Safa and Marwa are among the Symbols of Allah. So if those who visit the House in the Season or at other times, should compass them round, it is no sin in them. And if any one obeyeth his own impulse to good- be sure that Allah is He Who recogniseth and knoweth.
 Surah 2, Al-Baqarah, Ayah 158
To revive the struggle of Hajra (RA), a seven times rapid back and forth movement between Safa and Marwa is an obligatory element of Hajj and Umrah, known as Sai.

Before, going to Umrah or Hajj, make sure you are clear with all Hajj requisites such as Ihram. The ritual dress while performing both the sacred responsibilities. Umrah requires only few things to be performed whereas Hajj is considered to be a tough religious obligation in-comparison.

Umrah is often called as a minor or lesser pilgrimage as it is not a compulsion and only Tawaf, Sai and Halq are the rituals to be accomplished. But Hajj is known as major pilgrimage of a Muslim as it should be performed atleast once in a lifetime and is more tough than Umrah.

The holy rituals of Haj include Ihram, Tarwiyah Day, Tawaf and Sai, Mina, Arafat, Muzdalifah, Ramy al-Jamarat, Animal sacrifice, Hair removal, Tawaf Ziyarat, Stoning of Devil, and Tawaf al-Wadaa.
Everyone wishes to have all the Islamic obligations performed appropriately and on time without getting into any problematic issues. If you desire to perform Umrah or Hajj, then avail the best Umrah and Hajj packages with and perform all holy obligations with peace at the spiritual homeland of Muslims.

----------

